
Spin Selling Process for Introverted Entrepreneurs - austinrileygray
https://www.austinrileygray.com/blog/spin-selling-process
======
austinrileygray
I've always dreaded sales. But I find sales easier after following the 4 step
process outlined in Spin Selling.

~~~
verdverm
you might also like The Challenger Sale and To Sell is Human

~~~
austinrileygray
thanks for the reccomendation!

